

Ask HN: Most pleasant languages to work with in Vim - fildle

[Pleasant: nice, low-hassle workflow, even in larger projects. Easily integrated with other tools. Good, <i>simple</i>, well-maintained plugin architecture that provides the most easily missed IDE features and perhaps a few nice macros. Least amount of force needed to get Vim to work the way you want it to.]<p>I write and edit a lot of prose in Vim, both for work and pleasure. I find Vim a joy to use and it has long since become second nature to me.<p>My programming experience can best be described as nonzero. I understand a number of high-level constructs; some I even know more than nominally. I&#x27;ve cobbled things together. I&#x27;m rusty on the few languages I&#x27;ve learned well enough to have misunderstood.<p>I want to start taking programming more seriously. I think it a good idea to pick one language and stick with it, and to get good at saying, &quot;No, no, I&#x27;ve made my choice,&quot; until such time as poking my nose around other places will be less of a productivity sink.<p>I don&#x27;t have a particular problem set or platform I want to work with, but I <i>do</i> know that I don&#x27;t want to waste time learning any unnecessary tooling. All I want to do is get to work. If a year from now I find that I want to be in Emacs, I&#x27;ll think about evil or spacemacs then; if I find I need an IDE, I&#x27;ll be glad that I learned so through hard work; if I realize my language of choice is not well-suited to what I&#x27;m working on, I&#x27;ll find it easier to change carriages then, than I would have before I&#x27;d even boarded.<p>So, my question: what language has been the greatest joy for you to work with in Vim? Which works most smoothly with the least amount of tinkering? I clearly don&#x27;t need advanced features now (autocomplete, linting, whatever), but I may want them in the near future.<p>Please don&#x27;t limit yourself to the handful of languages with the most instructive materials. I&#x27;m very happy wading through docs, APIs, manuals, whatever, as long as they exist.<p>My only restriction is &quot;No Javascript. Not yet.&quot;
======
swah
Python is a great beginner language. Setup Vim to run your file when you hit
F8 and you have a great environment to start playing.

